# I feel sorry for you guys...



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

...you just signed Anthony Carter.:sour: 

LINK


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

why? he's a good defender, has a terrific assist to turnover ratio, and has experience playing for a coach like Popovich. He has no outside shot? So what? Speedy Claxton didn't hit a three-pointer the entire season. The Spurs backup PG isn't a big role. Whoever fills it just needs to defend, distribute, and not make mistakes. Carter's a perfect fit in those areas.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

I feel sorry for you guys, you signed Horace Grant.Ho


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> I feel sorry for you guys, you signed Horace Grant.Ho


I believe this is the Spurs Forum.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Well looking at your Christ is a Lakers fan avatar, i only assumed...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL
he wasnt that bad.....only his contract was bad..........anyways he will fit perfectly with the Spurs.........


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> Well looking at your Christ is a Lakers fan avatar, i only assumed...


That's Jesus in the avator? I thought he was Doug Christie before he shaved his face. Even the jersey says "Christie"!! Didn't Christie wore #43 in LA? I assume the "ie" is blocked from view. 

Never thought a guy name "Damian" would have a Jesus avatar... 
Anywho, Anthony Carter is an adequate backup. He is not going to be the difference between Spurs winning and Spurs not winning the next championship.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> 
> That's Jesus in the avator? I thought he was Doug Christie before he shaved his face. Even the jersey says "Christie"!! Didn't Christie wore #43 in LA? I assume the "ie" is blocked from view.
> ...



It is Christ in Damian's avatar.. A really cool one IMO..


And yeah, i agree with u on the fact that AC ain't gonna be the one who determine whether Spurs will repeat or not.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Did AC fire his agent?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Did AC fire his agent?


I would if I was him. :yes:


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Look for every team to double of Carters man when he is in. Good defensive player, bad offensive skills.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

you're going to hell for that avatar

<b><font color=blue>OFF TOPIC!</b></font> :nonono:


----------

